# Z-tune bumper (nicer pix)



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Haven't found the time to do a proper shoot yet. So still in front of the house but a better effort than the others I posted a few weeks back.


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

That looks beautiful


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I know this has been said so many times you're probably sick of it but jeez man you really can take a great picture ...

Car really does look fantastic. 

So, whats your next mod then?


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

love it Dino




Bajie said:


> So, whats your next mod then?


Neon Washer Jets


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

How clean does that look! Looks like it just rolled out of the showroom!

Very, very nice.


----------



## silverzilla (Aug 12, 2004)

Beautiful car. Love the old GTR logo detail 2.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Can't wait to see it on Friday Dino, looks great


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Looking good Dino! :smokin:


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Simply stunning Dino :smokin:


----------



## The Red Racer (May 21, 2004)

Man, that looks so sweet; If I wasn't trying to vectorize cars other than an R34 GT-R, I would definitely go for this baby!


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Looks awesome Dino.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Top effort, Dino. Great shots. So when are you coming round to wash my car? 

Cya O!


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Love your M3 mirrors    

Only joking - looking awesome as usual :smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Cheers...I was lucky to get 10 minutes of perfect light so the pix came out nice. Next mod...big brakes..but first multi-colored neon washer jets as Liam suggested

Dave...see you fri

Gio...never!! Too much bloody chrome in your engine bay! I would go crazy (that goes for you too Dave...bloody pimps  )


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

DCD said:


> Cheers...I was lucky to get 10 minutes of perfect light so the pix came out nice. Next mod...big brakes..but first multi-colored neon washer jets as Liam suggested
> 
> Dave...see you fri
> 
> Gio...never!! Too much bloody chrome in your engine bay! I would go crazy (that goes for you too Dave...bloody pimps  )


  
I think you'll need twin oil coolers to fill the airways in your new bumper first anyway.
 anyone recommend a good polish for chromed engine bits ?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

LOL...if I put twin oil cooler my engine will never warm up!! The cooler I have now is so much more efficient with the extra air from the new bumper!!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

You do know how to take a great picture Dino. As always, very very nice.


----------



## Daz Gts-t (Mar 9, 2005)

thats one mint lookin car mate


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Stunning Dino !


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

WOW! Simply stunning Dino!


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

Great pics Dino,

Car looks sweet as ever.

Would it be possible for you to do a dino's top 10 tips for taking pics of cars.

I for one would be intersted to see some examples and tips on how to make the most of the light, the best time of day to take em etc...

It would be great if you could find the time to do a little write up
thanks 
Steve


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Yeh thats lovely Dino


----------



## Jebu (Jun 17, 2002)

Wow!


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

Fantastic pics, as always. Stunning car....no.....perfect car


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Oh dear.....




Now you're in danger of needing some side skirts 


Looking good,
Nito


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

No sideskirts for me thanks


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I'll wash your car Hipo,just send me a ticket to Japan .

Dino-No need to say anything as everyone else already has .


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

As said earlier mate, fantastic pics!! and the car is looking awsome  

_(just out of interest, i keep finding a lot of my pics seem very washed out with colour, i know the light can really help, but is there any real basic thing i may be over looking? I must post the pics up from New York to see what you think too  )_


Andy


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

those pics are breath taking!! Wow. Your car looks amazing. Now there is
room to put some of the Knight Rider flashing thingies in the openings. 
BTW, did you car come stock with the hood supports? My friend's R34 had
to use the little stick to support his hood when open. It really does make a 
difference, esp. when it comes to photos. It looks a lot cleaner that way.
Do you understand my question?

Bean, Hippo......do you have the same system to keep your hood open?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Thanks hyrev

The hood supports are Augment bonnet dampers. You can find them in some Autobacs stores or you can get them from here:

http://www.augment.jp/bonnettop2.html

They alos do them for the 33


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Hope4Sun said:


> _(just out of interest, i keep finding a lot of my pics seem very washed out with colour, i know the light can really help, but is there any real basic thing i may be over looking? I must post the pics up from New York to see what you think too  )_
> 
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy, by washed out do you mean overexposed or flat in color? There is a lot you can do with Photoshop to fix this, post some pix and I'll show you how to do it. Other than that just try to play around with the exposure compensation while taking pictures


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Hyrev,
Yes, Dino was good enough to arrange a group buy for quite a lot of people from the forum.
Augment make them, but you can get branded TopSecret or Tein ones too.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

cool, thanks for the info Dino and Bean. I will look for them. I am now very interested, since they make it specifically for my car, and not some generic ones that may fit.


----------



## Donrevey (Mar 28, 2005)

thats a pritty phat r34 you have there sir


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Hope these are a good fit as i've just ordered one, Cars getting a full flick on the 20th too. 

Graham


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

They fit just like standard. No dodgy panel gaps where you can stick your whole pinky into;-)


----------



## Wayners (Sep 27, 2005)

hi Dino. What camera did you use for them pics ? 

Wayne


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

Bean said:


> Hyrev,
> Yes, Dino was good enough to arrange a group buy for quite a lot of people from the forum.
> Augment make them, but you can get branded TopSecret or Tein ones too.


I have tein ones, picture here at the bottom. I find everyone always wants to see the engine bay, so they were one of the first things I purchased :smokin:

Also, dcd what did you do to get your pipework so shiney?  i want to do mine


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

nice pics dcd and very nice car


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Just wondering, which bonnet dampers would fit the Carbon Fiber V-Spec II bonnet? I heard that bonnet dampers wouldn't fit properly CF hoods.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

These Augment dampers are bolted with the bonnet hinge, so i don't see how this could affect the carbon bonnet. 

Augment offer two versions of the dampers;
1. for aluminium bonnet
2. for carbon bonnet 

I'd use the latter for the VS2 bonnet. 

Off-topic, but would you consider selling your VS2 bonnet?!!


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

^^^^What he said.

I've got the Augment ones on a C/F VS2 bonnet.
They work perfectly.

(and, no, I don't want to sell my bonnet  )


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

WA that's stunning, looks GOOD! 

Isn't that the Z-tune front DCD? Ever consider Nismo hood and Nismo side and rear skirt?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Tim said:


> ^^^^What he said.
> 
> I've got the Augment ones on a C/F VS2 bonnet.
> They work perfectly.
> ...


Not even though you got the Nismo one!!! Go on!!! Seriously let me know "if" you are interested, PM me.


----------



## Tom80 (Nov 29, 2005)

Clean, clean, clean...and modified with taste.


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

very nice,very clean, i like


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I'll have to do a proper shoot of the car once I sort out some other parts on it.

Those pictures were taken with my old Canon 10D.

Shiny? I find it easier to keep it clean every once in a while than to let it get a mess and then spend a whole day just on the engine. As for the piping....just some Alumi paste and some elbow greese

Other Nismo bits? Uhm...maybe...but I've totally gone off the skirts idea. I have yet to see a kit that doens't look like a blatent afterthought. I want parts that fit the car well, not something that looks totally bolted on and incoherent with the design of the exterior. That's my opinion anyways.

Re the Augment carbon bonnet dampers. I've been getting so may PMs about these I'm going to organize another group buy. See this thread for more info


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Beautiful! Those wheels fit that car exactly right. Can you give me wheel/tire size, off-set and all pertinent info?

Thanks!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

CE28N 19x9.5 +12, Yokohama AVS Sport 275/30/ZR19


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

DCD said:


> CE28N 19x9.5 +12, Yokohama AVS Sport 275/35/ZR19


Thanks! Did you have to special order are the off the shelf from Volk?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Special order only if you want a color/finish other than the ones in the catalogue


----------



## Bobbejaan (Jan 18, 2006)

how is this bumper different form the older Z- tune bumper ?

NICE RIDE !!


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

simply stunning!....

same colour as my car!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

DCD said:


> CE28N 19x9.5 +12, Yokohama AVS Sport 275/35/ZR19


275/35/19??? I thought we were all running 275/30/19???

Edited to say, what else you got planned??? Drop me a PM, it's been a while.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

sorry, fixed it now


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

So hot it hurts. As much as I love my R32 GT-R I still really want an R34 GT-R.  I need more cash...


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

DCD, question on the bumper. What parts came with it...any under spoiler stuff or do the stock parts bolt back on?

Thanks!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Just the bumper and mounting plates. The bumper is actually made to fit the Z-tune carbon front diffuser so 2 holes will not line up and you have to cut some material underneath. You can modify the holes on the diffuser slightly to fit the to the bumper. Talking of about 4-5mm here


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

nice car & nice photo shot.....


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

DCD. I'm just having the Z-Tune bumper fitted now but they said it is different to the std one and needs a fitting kit. RB says they have one and are sorting it for me. Just want to know if u had this problem and did the fitting kit come with the bumper. And is there anymore advise i can give them to fit the bumper. They know skylines well as they are the body shop that RB uses so i think they must be right.

Ta Graham


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Far as I know the fitting kit was part of the package. The bodyshop said it was the easiest aftermarket bumper they have ever fitted. No cutting or adjusting needed. 

Must have gotten lost? I think it was all stuck to the inside of the box with the instructions


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Thanks for that. There was no fitting kit in the box so they have had to order one. Can't wait to get it back know. Hopefully next friday now, fingers crossed. The bottom spliter, is the front 2 hole that have to be widen?

Graham


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

no idea....shop did it for me...I just know most of the holes are out of alignment as the bumper is made to fit the nismo diffuser, not the stock one

Hope this helps


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

I think they sort it. i hope.

Graham


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

What an awsome car. Congrats! I just saw the pics here....


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

My apologies in digging up an old thread, but Dino's car along with Nick's(Kanzen) and Nito's R34 GTRs are just truly fantastic examples!!

DCD takes some awesome pictures also!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

yeh, old thread but respect where its due, thats an awesome example!

got to be the best wheels too.


----------

